
Tesla Gigafactory Two Planned for Europe - ph0rque
https://electrek.co/2016/11/08/tesla-location-gigafactory-2-europe-2017-both-batteries-and-cars/
======
niftich
A factory of this magnitude would be a huge boon for a smaller country in
Central Europe, the likes of Czech Republic, Slovakia, or Hungary. They're
still reasonably close to big markets, and they currently host significant
automobile production capabilities [1][2], but with cheaper labor than in the
western part of the continent.

Further, competition between them in attracting such plant will likely lead to
generous government incentives.

[1]
[http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/show/al...](http://atlas.cid.harvard.edu/explore/tree_map/export/show/all/8703/2014/)
[2] [http://www.oica.net/category/production-
statistics/](http://www.oica.net/category/production-statistics/)

